# Veil of Maya - Marc Okubo Rig?



## fallenz3ro (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the full details of Marc's rig from veil of maya?

I know he's got the washburn wm models with emg's in them...and he's playing through a randall v2 (i think).

He's got some of the most tight and cutting tone i've heard live. Obviously, it'll be easier to stand out in the mix since he's the only guitarist, but i'm still a huge fan of his tone.

I was wondering if there were any effects in his chain?

Thanks


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 15, 2010)

I've talked to him before and he uses some sort of a looping station, not sure what model.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 15, 2010)

Boss GT10 for effects and Boss RC-50 Looping Station; that thing is pretty bad ass.


----------



## groph (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I've seen a picture on their Myspace and he was using some kind of Ibanez RG into a Randall T2.

Still, pretty much the same amp as a V2, simpler signal path is about it. EQ your amp to be dark as hell, and don't use much gain. I quite like the guitar tone on Common Man's Collapse. It's not something I'd use but the overpowering bassy sound is pretty cool on the recording.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 16, 2010)

groph said:


> I think I've seen a picture on their Myspace and he was using some kind of Ibanez RG into a Randall T2.
> 
> Still, pretty much the same amp as a V2, simpler signal path is about it. EQ your amp to be dark as hell, and don't use much gain. I quite like the guitar tone on Common Man's Collapse. It's not something I'd use but the overpowering bassy sound is pretty cool on the recording.



the tone on the common man's collapse is one of my favorite. it's interesting what we learn about gear we don't like sometimes. he gets great tones from EMGs and a solid state amp....both ideas, I am not fond of.

that's pretty cool that he gets good tones pretty much straight up out of the amp.


----------



## TMM (Mar 16, 2010)

fallenz3ro said:


> the tone on the common man's collapse is one of my favorite. it's interesting what we learn about gear we don't like sometimes. he gets great tones from EMGs and a solid state amp....both ideas, I am not fond of.
> 
> that's pretty cool that he gets good tones pretty much straight up out of the amp.



I don't know where people keep getting the idea that the T2 is a Solid State amp, or that it's the same as the V2. It has an all-tube preamp, and is a lot more aggressive sounding than the V2, with about twice as much gain on tap.

Agreed, I think the guy gets some pretty great tones. Very creative player, too.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 16, 2010)

That album definitely has great tone. Not necessarily what I'd want for myself, but it's excellent nonetheless.


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd dial in a bit less lows and a bit more upper mids, but Marc gets great tone. I can't remember what Boss multi he had last time I saw them, but it wasn't a GT-10. I wouldn't be suprised if that's what he's using now though!


----------



## cyril v (Mar 16, 2010)

budda said:


> I'd dial in a bit less lows and a bit more upper mids, but Marc gets great tone. I can't remember what Boss multi he had last time I saw them, but it wasn't a GT-10. I wouldn't be suprised if that's what he's using now though!



I got that tidbit from this article; I can't be sure if he's still using it though as I haven't seen them live yet. 

MIROVIA MAGAZINE: VEIL OF MAYA


----------



## ristoCoC (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc uses

Amp: Randall V2 with randall cabs (rt series i think)
Effects: boss rc-50 loop station, gt 10 for various effects
Guitars: Washburn HM series

we were just on tour with them... so im 50% sure of all of that haha


----------



## Arsis (Mar 16, 2010)

I havd been on a VOM tangent deal since last week, I've gotten Torn away and It's not safe to swim today about down. Vids soon I hope.


----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 16, 2010)

On common man's collapse he used a line6 vetta ii


----------



## drenzium (Mar 17, 2010)

m3ta1head said:


> On common man's collapse he used a line6 vetta ii



i heard it was a pod of some kind, but then again, they're both line 6 products, probably achievable with either.

the mix on common mans collapse is an interesting one, very bass heavy with lots of thump. the breakdowns are pretty crushing on it as a result though


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 17, 2010)

If my memory doesn't fails me, what i saw live prior to getting his T2 from his Washburn/Randall Endorsement was a Rockerverb 100 Halfstack (Or was it the bassists?), my guess would be that he used the same for the album? He's Using a Washburn WM526 Through a Randall T2 and a RC-50 for looping


----------



## cyril v (Mar 17, 2010)

drenzium said:


> i heard it was a pod of some kind, but then again, they're both line 6 products, probably achievable with either.
> 
> the mix on common mans collapse is an interesting one, very bass heavy with lots of thump. the breakdowns are pretty crushing on it as a result though



the line 6 stuff was probably from Michael Keene, I'm pretty sure he uses it for recording and such.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 30, 2010)

I've spoken to Marc before and he confirmed that on TCMC he used a Line 6 Vetta on the Big Bottom setting, surprise surprise :LOL:


----------



## frakt (Mar 31, 2010)

when i saw them in salt lake a couple months ago I swear he was playing ENGL. animals as leaders was playing before them and he's endorsed by engl which might explain the engls on stage but they were off and he was running axe fx and vht power amp. then veil of maya played and the heads were on and they were last so i know they weren't warming up for someone else. and btw, 2 engl heads were on but i don't know if one was just on standby


----------



## LadyKiller (May 29, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Boss GT10 for effects and Boss RC-50 Looping Station; that thing is pretty bad ass.


That's right Bro. He uses Randall V2 Head
*Saw them yesterday* in Germany


----------



## blister7321 (May 29, 2010)

groph said:


> I think I've seen a picture on their Myspace and he was using some kind of Ibanez RG into a Randall T2.
> 
> Still, pretty much the same amp as a V2, simpler signal path is about it. EQ your amp to be dark as hell, and don't use much gain. I quite like the guitar tone on Common Man's Collapse. It's not something I'd use but the overpowering bassy sound is pretty cool on the recording.


 

everyone says my amps are "too bassy" so be carefull
bass=10/ treble=6/ mid=4/ frequency sweep=10/ gain=10/ reverb=10


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> everyone says my amps are "too bassy" so be carefull
> bass=10/ treble=6/ mid=4/ frequency sweep=10/ gain=10/ reverb=10



For the love of Dio, lower that gain! 

You could probably see about lowering that reverb too.


----------



## AlucardXIX (May 30, 2010)

And giving yourself a lot more on the mids!


----------



## Meldville (Jun 2, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> everyone says my amps are "too bassy" so be carefull
> bass=10/ treble=6/ mid=4/ frequency sweep=10/ gain=10/ reverb=10






Good lord no. Lower the bass, crank the mids, DROP THE GAIN DOWN and get that reverb out.


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 3, 2010)

before he played teh randall he played a 5150 with like 1 actual knob, and a marshall cab that was just deeesssssstttttrrrrrrooooyyyyyeeeeeedddd. that was before and during common mans collapse for a bit. he used to use RGs, then went washburn now he does RGDs with a custom 7 from ibanez in the works.

all the albums have been the vetta. its a modified vetta2 that micheal keene owns, he uses for all the albums he produces.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jun 4, 2010)

ristoCoC said:


> Marc uses
> 
> Amp: Randall V2 with randall cabs (rt series i think)
> Effects: boss rc-50 loop station, gt 10 for various effects
> ...



This guys from Circle of Contempt?!

Give him a beer!

Yaybeer!


----------



## samchrisdevin (Jul 24, 2010)

fallenz3ro said:


> Does anyone know the full details of Marc's rig from veil of maya?
> 
> I know he's got the washburn wm models with emg's in them...and he's playing through a randall v2 (i think).
> 
> ...


 
Hes currently using a new ibanezp restige, running through a chrome isp decimator to a randall v2 amp on the tube od channel with the gain at 11 oclock, bass cranked, mids at 4 oclock and the treble at about 2:30, level a lil past 12. Graphic eq had the 1st slider at full,2nd a lil below the middle, 3rd a lil above middle, the 4th a lil above that, 5th even with the 2nd and the 6th was exactly at the middle.master was at 10 oclock, density was at 1 oclock and the presence was at 2 oclock. In the fx loop he had a boss gt 10 => a loop staiton. all goin into a mesa slantcab w vintage 30s. I saw him yesterday and asked him a couple questions in the front row. checked out everything but his pedal settings. great guy, really chill he gave me the pick he was using so if you wanna know he uses in tune grippx. he also uses emg 81 and 85 and 11 guage strings.


----------



## Kairos (Nov 8, 2010)

Bumps

Here's a geartalk from MetalSucks:
MetalSucks » Blog Archive » LEGACY TOUR DIARY, ENTRY #1: VEIL OF MAYAS MARC OKUBO WALKS YOU THROUGH HIS LIVE RIG

Still no 7


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 8, 2010)

bad ass! thank you


----------



## Kairos (Nov 8, 2010)

No problem man, they sent that out from their Facebook profile.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 8, 2010)

EDIT: Didn't see the MetalSucks link.


----------

